# Problemi alle articolazioni



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

Ecchime.
Avendo deciso di partecipare alla maratona di NY entro un anno :rotfl:... rido da sola perche' son certa che mi rompero' il culo per un anno e poi non vincero' il biglietto... da poco piu' di un mese ho cominciato a correre tutte le mattine. Dopo due settimane mi stavo frantumando caviglie e ginocchia... anche la mia vecchia spalla lussata iniziava a cedere (una donna un catorcio)... in ogni caso Chester mi ha fatto provare una integratore a base di Glucosamina fosfato e condroitina... ero abbastanza scettica invece e' un portento!
Dopo pochi giorni si sente gia' la differenza... ci sono diversi prodotti in commercio basta che entriate in un negozio che vende intrugli per sportivi e sicuramente ne avranno uno:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecchime.
> *Avendo deciso di partecipare alla maratona di NY entro un anno* :rotfl:... rido da sola perche' son certa che mi rompero' il culo per un anno e poi non vincero' il biglietto... da poco piu' di un mese ho cominciato a correre tutte le mattine. Dopo due settimane mi stavo frantumando caviglie e ginocchia... anche la mia vecchia spalla lussata iniziava a cedere (una donna un catorcio)... in ogni caso Chester mi ha fatto provare una integratore a base di Glucosamina fosfato e condroitina... ero abbastanza scettica invece e' un portento!
> Dopo pochi giorni si sente gia' la differenza... ci sono diversi prodotti in commercio basta che entriate in un negozio che vende intrugli per sportivi e sicuramente ne avranno uno:mexican:


 bellissimo ...comunque vada sarà emozionante partecipare.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecchime.
> Avendo deciso di partecipare alla maratona di NY entro un anno :rotfl:... rido da sola perche' son certa che mi rompero' il culo per un anno e poi non vincero' il biglietto... da poco piu' di un mese ho cominciato a correre tutte le mattine. Dopo due settimane mi stavo frantumando caviglie e ginocchia... anche la mia vecchia spalla lussata iniziava a cedere (una donna un catorcio)... in ogni caso Chester mi ha fatto provare una integratore a base di Glucosamina fosfato e condroitina... ero abbastanza scettica invece e' un portento!
> Dopo pochi giorni si sente gia' la differenza... ci sono diversi prodotti in commercio basta che entriate in un negozio che vende intrugli per sportivi e sicuramente ne avranno uno:mexican:



In bocca al lupo!

Ma scusa, riprendendo un pò il post di Alce dall'altra parte... se già dopo 2 settimane avevi problemi, anche se gli integratori ti hanno aiutato, non temi di riportare danni peggiori?

Una mia amica amava moltissimo correre ma si è risolta a smettere proprio perchè rischiava...
Mi spiace "smontarti" ma qualche volta si sottovaluta la risposta del nostro corpo...

Magari potresti farti vedere da un medico prima di continuare con questo tuo progetto e sentire il suo parere?


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Generalmente se si comincia con pochi minuti solamente e si aumentano le distanze con grande prudenza, problemi seri non ve ne sono. Bisogna dar tempo a muscoli articolazioni e tendini ad abituarsi alla novità. I casini peggiori rischiano di combinarli le scarpe.
D'estate sono ottimi gli integratori di sali minerali come il polase.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo!
> 
> Ma scusa, riprendendo un pò il post di Alce dall'altra parte... se già dopo 2 settimane avevi problemi, anche se gli integratori ti hanno aiutato, non temi di riportare danni peggiori?
> 
> ...



Gia' stata, diverse volte... i miei problemi alle articolazioni sono dati dallo sport che praticavo tempo fa... dipende da quello che ha la tua amica


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia' stata, diverse volte... i miei problemi alle articolazioni sono dati dallo sport che praticavo tempo fa... dipende da quello che ha la tua amica


Allora semplicemente in bocca al lupo! 

Che bello avere un progetto così.... non mi ricordo quando è la Maratona... quanto tempo hai per prepararti? 
E poi ci andresti da sola a NY?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Allora semplicemente in bocca al lupo!
> 
> Che bello avere un progetto così.... non mi ricordo quando è la Maratona... quanto tempo hai per prepararti?
> E poi ci andresti da sola a NY?


Un anno... se non sbaglio e' a Settembre-Ottobre... andrei con la fidanzata di mio fratello che mi ha messo la pulce nell'orecchio, essendo lei una grande sportiva.

Il problema vero sarebbe vincere l'estrazione e io son sfigata


----------



## ranatan (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecchime.
> Avendo deciso di partecipare alla maratona di NY entro un anno :rotfl:... rido da sola perche' son certa che mi rompero' il culo per un anno e poi non vincero' il biglietto... da poco piu' di un mese ho cominciato a correre tutte le mattine. Dopo due settimane mi stavo frantumando caviglie e ginocchia... anche la mia vecchia spalla lussata iniziava a cedere (una donna un catorcio)... in ogni caso Chester mi ha fatto provare una integratore a base di Glucosamina fosfato e condroitina... ero abbastanza scettica invece e' un portento!
> Dopo pochi giorni si sente gia' la differenza... ci sono diversi prodotti in commercio basta che entriate in un negozio che vende intrugli per sportivi e sicuramente ne avranno uno:mexican:


Mi interessa la storia dell'integratore.
Io sono mezza distrutta a cusa del tennis che praticavo tantissimo da piccola fino a prima delle bimbe.
Ho una spalla praticamente a pezzi e soffro di tendiniti
Come agisce l'integratore?
Un fisiatra mi aveva consigliato un integratore cattivissimo (amaro come il veleno) ma anche quello faceva un gran bene.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Mi interessa la storia dell'integratore.
> Io sono mezza distrutta a cusa del tennis che praticavo tantissimo da piccola fino a prima delle bimbe.
> Ho una spalla praticamente a pezzi e soffro di tendiniti
> Come agisce l'integratore?
> Un fisiatra mi aveva consigliato un integratore cattivissimo (amaro come il veleno) ma anche quello faceva un gran bene.


Rinforza la cartilaggine e il mio e' in pastiglie

Ho trovato questo che piu' o meno spiega... dipende dal disturbo

http://www.snamid.org/Dottor-Web/Artrosi.htm


----------



## ranatan (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Rinforza la cartilaggine e il mio e' in pastiglie
> 
> Ho trovato questo che piu' o meno spiega... dipende dal disturbo
> 
> http://www.snamid.org/Dottor-Web/Artrosi.htm


Grazie.
Mi sa che più o meno è simile a quello che prendo:

http://www.laborest.com/vedit/15/scheda_prodotto.asp?pagina=1447&famiglia=39&id=43


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Generalmente se si comincia con pochi minuti solamente e si aumentano le distanze con grande prudenza, problemi seri non ve ne sono. Bisogna dar tempo a muscoli articolazioni e tendini ad abituarsi alla novità. I casini peggiori rischiano di combinarli le scarpe.
> D'estate sono ottimi gli integratori di sali minerali come il polase.


 Il problema è scegliere le scarpe...


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema è scegliere le scarpe...


 Si, bisogna stare attenti... andare in un negozio specializzato e provarne molte. Devono sembrare usate, anche se nuove. Dare quella sensazione di comodità speciale.


----------



## Abigail (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un anno... se non sbaglio e' a Settembre-Ottobre... andrei con la fidanzata di mio fratello che mi ha messo la pulce nell'orecchio, essendo lei una grande sportiva.
> 
> Il problema vero sarebbe vincere l'estrazione e io son sfigata


perchè? bisogna vincerla?? non lo sapevo.
comunque in culo alla balena!


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> perchè? bisogna vincerla?? non lo sapevo.
> comunque in culo alla balena!


Bisogna vincerla, pagarla e avere un tempo di qualificazione che non raggiungero' neanche in caduta libera in un burrone:carneval:

Ma grazie per la balena


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bisogna vincerla, pagarla e avere un tempo di qualificazione che non raggiungero' neanche in caduta libera in un burrone:carneval:
> 
> Ma grazie per la balena


 Hai fatto bene a informarmi ...ci stavo facendo un pensierino... :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (18 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene a informarmi ...ci stavo facendo un pensierino... :mrgreen:


:calcio::carneval:


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :calcio::carneval:


 Non le credi? :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non le credi? :carneval:


 Che poi la maratona a New York l'ho già fatta... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (18 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che poi la maratona a New York l'ho già fatta... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Col pensiero?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Col pensiero?


 No ...dicevo che a NY ho camminato tanto che mio figlio una sera è andato a dormire rinunciando alla cena...


----------

